# Best fat stripping combo



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Have just finished my letro treatment for gyno and am stuck with the pointed nips that are fine when hard. The lumps are almost non existent and I Just wanna reduce my bf. Anyone got any good recommendations for stripping fat?

I currently have some pharma T3's from greece, Some sopharma clen and some ephedrine. Was thinking of the following:

Week 1,3&4 Clenbuterol @ 80ug/day

Week 2,5&6 Ehedrine  90ug/day

Week 1-6 1/2 t3 /day


----------



## bodysolid (Nov 19, 2008)

I am sure you have heard this statement before! "Diet and Cardio" is the key to fat loss.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey mate, please could you exlain you're treatment process.. what was it? How long? Any cost? That would be great, thanks.


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

bodysolid said:


> I am sure you have heard this statement before! "Diet and Cardio" is the key to fat loss.


I have many times mate, doing that as well as running clen,t3 and ephedrine. Wanna get absolutely shredded to see what kind of lump I have left



T_Woody said:


> Hey mate, please could you exlain you're treatment process.. what was it? How long? Any cost? That would be great, thanks.


Ran letro @ 2.5mg for 4 weeks then tapered off over 9 days, hasn't completely removed the lumps but has reduced them by about 70%. Not sure if I'm aloud to talk about cost, but wasn't much at all


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Sex in a sauner.


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Not a bad idea, will wait till i'm in there on my own and give it a go :thumb:


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

IGF-1 said:


> am stuck with the pointed nips that are fine when hard.


i get that, when they are cold it looks good but when warm it just looks crappy, is it normal if you have body fat of like 14%? i don't have very developed pecs either.


----------



## Bluestorm (Apr 3, 2009)

I never was a fan of using clen one week followed by ephedra the next, on and on. I do like both products for fat loss, but when it comes to cutting, I leave the ephedra out. It is also a beta-2 agonist, just like clen. Ephedra effects the alpha and beta receptors.

I feel that clen has much better fatloss quality than ephedra. Too much downregulation of beta-2 receptors, with either, causes the drug(s)to be less effective.

You can use Ketotifen of Benadryl to keep your beta-2 receptors from downregulating.

And as far as T3, I would certainly taper the dose up. If I am reading that right, you are showing that you want to use 1/2 a tab a day. That is only 12.5mcg per day.

For the first two weeks, you will be adding to your endogenous amount. Once the negative feedback loop kicks in, you are running on exogenous only. If you are concerned of catabolism, just keep your dose sane. 37.5mcg is relatively light, but more than normal endogenous. And keep your protein intake high.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

bodysolid said:


> I am sure you have heard this statement before! "Diet and Cardio" is the key to fat loss.


YAWWWWWWNNN

And TBH mate, I dont rate cardio, just lift heavier

In fact IMO cardio (unless for getting fit) is bollox

However if your looking for fat loss drugs of choice you have

T3, thats good

T4, not as good as T3 but works well in conjuction

clenbuteral wroks well with above

GH is the daddy when Run with 3 listed above

DNP will strip fat like nothing else, got to be careful and recommend no more than 10 day stints

ephedrine (and similar compounds, dymetadrine etc etc) also

adderall (ask CON)

AAS wise Tren is fckin awesome at stripping fat, prob due to raised body temp and nite sweats...

Then you have your appetite suppresants similar to speed ie Duromine (slow release)

a newer version is phentermine

Then you have your seratonin releasers Fenfluromine, works as an appetite suppresant by regulating seratonin to depress appetite.

Coffee of course works

Then you could go down the illigal route of amphetamins and cocaine, Even Exctasy is pretty good.

Also a new one i heard of today that prevents you form metabolising fat is ALLI

Supplement wise

fish oils are good as is CLA and VIT C

there are others of course, but I think you have enoughto be getting on with..

Eat burgers, take all of above and fck cardio:thumbup1:


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

jw007 said:


> YAWWWWWWNNN
> 
> And TBH mate, I dont rate cardio, just lift heavier
> 
> ...


Your posts crack me up...


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

1/2 gm of speed for breakfast and again lunch time for 8-10 weeks and the fat will fall off!


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> YAWWWWWWNNN
> 
> And TBH mate, I dont rate cardio, just lift heavier
> 
> ...


i like your style mate lol


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I have used DNP before and do not recommend using it, i am no pussy when it comes to side effects but there is a bloody good reason DNP is classified as a poison, i used it for 2 weeks, first week at 200mg and the second at 400mg - while on 400mg i just felt like it was killing me, couldnt breath properly, rapid heart rate, feeling sick--just felt like absolute sh1t had to knock it back down to 200 a few days into the 400mg week.

even at 200mg, if you have any kind of job where you actually have to move and are in a warm environment then dont take it. I work in IT so luckily when my body temp was too high (often) i could just stand under the aircon in the server room at 16c.

If i had to walk to the other side of the office and lift a computer up, my shirt would be soaked in sweat just from that.


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Darylbethyname said:


> i get that, when they are cold it looks good but when warm it just looks crappy, is it normal if you have body fat of like 14%? i don't have very developed pecs either.


No idea what my body fat is but it cant be that high as you can see my abs and my waist is only 30". As far as pecs go mine are quite big. Chest is 46". My nips have moved round the side due to it growing like it has. Think that might have something to do with why they stick out a lot more.



Bluestorm said:


> I never was a fan of using clen one week followed by ephedra the next, on and on. I do like both products for fat loss, but when it comes to cutting, I leave the ephedra out. It is also a beta-2 agonist, just like clen. Ephedra effects the alpha and beta receptors.
> 
> I feel that clen has much better fatloss quality than ephedra. Too much downregulation of beta-2 receptors, with either, causes the drug(s)to be less effective.
> 
> ...


Yeah was going to taper up then back down on the t3's. never used them before so am a bit reluctant. Was going to work up to 1 a day max then taper back down over a couple of weeks.



jw007 said:


> YAWWWWWWNNN
> 
> And TBH mate, I dont rate cardio, just lift heavier
> 
> ...


I agree with you about cardio I hate it. Already take fish oil supplements and they do help. Got some tren I might add into it as i did well with it last year. And I'm retired from getting smashed on the weekend, not good for training at all when you haven't slept in 48hrs, :lol:



bigbob33 said:


> 1/2 gm of speed for breakfast and again lunch time for 8-10 weeks and the fat will fall off!


IKf I did that i'd be on suicide watch for a week after mate. horrible stuff in my opinion, but goot idea though if you can hack it.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

T3 is fine mate I'm having 4 a day at the mo, no sides or anything a lot of people use a lot more than that! Just remember to keep the diet clean and lots of cardio as well.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> YAWWWWWWNNN
> 
> *And TBH mate, I dont rate cardio,* just lift heavier
> 
> In fact IMO cardio (unless for getting fit) is bollox


Never guess....


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

lol jw, those kind of posts are why you have such a high rep count. I would never dream of doing half the stuff you do but i admire your openess and basically how you dont give a **** how people may judge you!

Anyway dont listen to jw :lol: silverback gorillas arent as intellegent as humans. If you add cardio to an already decent weight program it will definately aid in fat loss. I got in that condition on my avatar with just 30mg of ephedrine a day and alot of cardio and the main thing, a VERY strict diet.

I garauntee if you do 45 mins cardio before breakfast you will lose fat!


----------



## IGF-1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Yeah will give t3, ephedrine & clens & cardio a go seems as though i got them here just waiting to be used. Just wanna get rid of the pointed nipples. can feel the fat that needs to go, it's not a lot but it's there and ****es me off


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just use t3 and clen mate save the eph for another day! Both clen and eph stimulate the same receptors so no point using them both at the same time....


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

jw007 said:


> adderall (ask CON)


Wouldn't advise this for fat burning but for knocking you out of a depressed weak state into a superb energetic mood then it is king, about to have 2 tabs in 50minutes and counting

T3/gh/tren are all obviously great but i also highly rate cardio. Not hard or any thing but just plodding along cardio while watching tv or reading books what ever you are into.....

P.S. jw certaintly is not the only guy who doesnt rate cardio there are a few pro's that also do not rate cardio. You dont NEED to do any thing learn your own body and use your own head dont be a fvcking parrot like most people on these boards!


----------



## Extremesupps (Mar 13, 2008)

jw007 said:


> YAWWWWWWNNN
> 
> And TBH mate, I dont rate cardio, just lift heavier
> 
> ...


A man after my own heart, probably the best post ever.


----------



## Arnold Swarfega (Feb 20, 2009)

jw007 said:


> YAWWWWWWNNN
> 
> And TBH mate, I dont rate cardio, just lift heavier
> 
> ...


What is DNP mate?


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

http://http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,4-Dinitrophenol

A friend is looking at using it at the moment, he is reading someones review of using the stuff. Sounds really dangerous if you dont know enough about it (which i dont)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Arnold Swarfega said:


> What is DNP mate?


Basically its poison mate, but makes you burn fat


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

IGF-1 said:


> Not a bad idea, will wait till i'm in there on my own and give it a go :thumb:


Its better with someone else


----------

